# 98 nissan sentra gxe



## bryan_g (Sep 12, 2010)

i have the check engine on and i got a p0506 and a p1775, what exactly do they mean, and how can i fix them, any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## IanSentraB14 (Sep 16, 2010)

bryan_g said:


> i have the check engine on and i got a p0506 and a p1775, what exactly do they mean, and how can i fix them, any help is appreciated thanks


According to service manual:
P0506: "Idle control system, rpm lower than expected"
P1775: i cant find it..... sorry.
Idle speed is adjusted by a screw directly above the air intake pipe (it is part of the actual manifold), it should be flathead. Clockwise decreases speed, counterclockwise increases. i will attach a picture in the next post.


----------



## IanSentraB14 (Sep 16, 2010)

IanSentraB14 said:


> According to service manual:
> P0506: "Idle control system, rpm lower than expected"
> P1775: i cant find it..... sorry.
> Idle speed is adjusted by a screw directly above the air intake pipe (it is part of the actual manifold), it should be flathead. Clockwise decreases speed, counterclockwise increases. i will attach a picture in the next post.


I cant seem to get a good picture, however, you wont see a screw because it's underneath a rubber flange/cap. It shouldnt be too hard to find, and also under the cap it's a plastice looking + (plus sign) that the flathead adjusts.


----------



## IanSentraB14 (Sep 16, 2010)

IanSentraB14 said:


> I cant seem to get a good picture, however, you wont see a screw because it's underneath a rubber flange/cap. It shouldnt be too hard to find, and also under the cap it's a plastice looking + (plus sign) that the flathead adjusts.


*plastic not plastice (oops)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P1771 is for the AT Torque Converter Clutch solenoid valve. You either have a faulty TCC solenoid valve or an issue (shorted or open)with the electric harness between the solenoid and the ECM. 

There was a TSB for the P0505 code. THose Sentras with the GA16DE engine had a lot of issues with the IACV-AAC valve. TSB basically says the code may be due to the valve...check it's circuit (repair as necessary), adjust base idle and check operation. If NG, replace the valve assy., P/N: 16188-3M205


----------



## IanSentraB14 (Sep 16, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> P1771 is for the AT Torque Converter Clutch solenoid valve. You either have a faulty TCC solenoid valve or an issue (shorted or open)with the electric harness between the solenoid and the ECM.
> 
> There was a TSB for the P0505 code. THose Sentras with the GA16DE engine had a lot of issues with the IACV-AAC valve. TSB basically says the code may be due to the valve...check it's circuit (repair as necessary), adjust base idle and check operation. If NG, replace the valve assy., P/N: 16188-3M205


Good reply, however I don't think the original poster is following, anymore.


----------



## ChrisAce (Sep 30, 2004)

IanSentraB14 said:


> Good reply, however I don't think the original poster is following, anymore.


Unfortunately that is the case with a lot of people. They join just to ask one question that most likely has already been asked, then they don't post again, especially with the fix. Instead they could have just used the search button rather than signing up. Sigh.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

ChrisAce said:


> Unfortunately that is the case with a lot of people. They join just to ask one question that most likely has already been asked, then they don't post again, especially with the fix. Instead they could have just used the search button rather than signing up. Sigh.


See that all the time, Chris --- and yes, this question around the AAVs w/the GA16 engines has been answered many times and well known on this engine. 

By the by, how is the 2010 SE-R? Sorry it's making the other girl jealous coz we all know they don't want to sit....lol. 

------------------
97 200SX SE - still going at 582K


----------



## IanSentraB14 (Sep 16, 2010)

GreenEyedAngel said:


> See that all the time, Chris --- and yes, this question around the AAVs w/the GA16 engines has been answered many times and well known on this engine.
> 
> By the by, how is the 2010 SE-R? Sorry it's making the other girl jealous coz we all know they don't want to sit....lol.
> 
> ...


Ive gotten a chance to drive one and they are NICE! However, the 2.0S sentra is really fast as well, ive gotten above 120 on the interstate with ease. The CVT is really touchy, ive found that when you drive over a speedbump illl end up hitting the gas a bit. However, i'd still go for the manual trans. They have G-force gauges in the center cluster above the radio and i believe the trim you're referring to is Sentra SE-R. My mom has a 2009 2.0s and its amazing.

-- ian
---1998 Sentra GXE 1.6L - 159k mi.


----------

